# Masonic jewelry and accessories



## AndreAshlar (Dec 4, 2014)

Brethren,

What is your preferred/favorite place online to purchase reasonably priced Masonic merchandise?


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 4, 2014)

eBay.  Bring it back into the family.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 4, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> eBay.  Bring it back into the family.


Thanks brother.  That's how I've been leaning.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 4, 2014)

I got a great ring from Pentrest (I think that I spelled that right).


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 4, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> I got a great ring from Pentrest (I think that I spelled that right).


I can't find that site brother.


----------



## Morris (Dec 5, 2014)

AndreAshlar said:


> I can't find that site brother.


https://www.pinterest.com/


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 5, 2014)

AndreAshlar said:


> I can't find that site brother.


Try Esty.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 6, 2014)

Morris said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/


Thanks!  Just what I'm seeking!


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 6, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Try Esty.


I did browse Pinterest  brother.  Great stuff there.  Etsy was good as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 6, 2014)

AndreAshlar said:


> I did browse Pinterest  brother.  Great stuff there.  Etsy was good as well. Thanks for sharing!


You're very welcome.


----------



## ROLLO (Dec 10, 2014)

eBay or Amazon. I purchase my ring there for $24 and it's awesome.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 11, 2014)

ROLLO said:


> eBay or Amazon. I purchase my ring there for $24 and it's awesome.


Stainless steel?


----------



## ROLLO (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Imran Mahmood (Sep 2, 2021)

Dear bretherens.
I have been interested in the freemasonry culture since the past 15 years and have been researching ever since. I was never able to join a lodge or a shrine since freemasonry is banned in the middle east. For now i have started a manufacturing and export company of freemasonry merchandise. Such as masonic badges, masonic aprons, masonic robes etc. Also assuring the best quality and prices So my brothers, if you would like to do business with me please contact me at topmarkcollection@gmail.com.
I would love to hear back from you guys.


----------

